# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria  Asesoria e instalacion del sistema de riego por goteo uva de mesa

## Jorge Suarez

Estimados: 
Nosotros somos un grupo familiar que quiere entrar en el proyecto de cultivar uvas de exportación y pecanos Mahhan, hemos evaluado y queremos comenzar con 5 ha de uva de exportacion (3 red globe + 1 superior seedless + 1 flame seedless), 3 de uvas pisqueras (2 quebranta y 1 torontel) y 3 ha de pecanos. 
Quisieramos que nos asesoraran sobre que empresas brindan el servicio de instalación de riego tecnificado (el mismo que incluiria la fabricación de reservorio de agua par a 4-5 dias para los cultivos mencionados, la electrificación del pozo (actualmente se tiene motobomba de 3.5"), asesoramiento par ala compra de bomba, hacer galeria adicional en el pozo, instalación de tuberias, mangueras y filtros). Asi mismo quisieramos saber de los costos sobre el sistema de conducción para estas variedades de uvas (asi mismo de empresas que brinde el servicio integral). 
Les agradeceremos por cualquier información adicional que nos pudieran brindar. 
Atte.
Jorge Suárez Castro
989581352 (RPC-CLARO)
971431499 (MOVISTAR)
#930370 (RPM)Temas similares: Riego por goteo subterráneo en caña de azúcar Venta de Sistemas de Riego por Goteo Venta de Sistemas de Riego por Goteo Vendo Mangueras para Riego por Goteo Nuevas Pobladores cañetanos de Chilca aprenden a implementar sistema de riego por goteo

----------


## vinkha1

Hola, en esta empresa podrás encontrar asesoramiento y los equipos que buscas como bombas,mangueras, filtrado, depósitos http://www.icespedes.com y la dirección de correo icespedes@icespedes.com

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estimados: 
> Nosotros somos un grupo familiar que quiere entrar en el proyecto de cultivar uvas de exportación y pecanos Mahhan, hemos evaluado y queremos comenzar con 5 ha de uva de exportacion (3 red globe + 1 superior seedless + 1 flame seedless), 3 de uvas pisqueras (2 quebranta y 1 torontel) y 3 ha de pecanos. 
> Quisieramos que nos asesoraran sobre que empresas brindan el servicio de instalación de riego tecnificado (el mismo que incluiria la fabricación de reservorio de agua par a 4-5 dias para los cultivos mencionados, la electrificación del pozo (actualmente se tiene motobomba de 3.5"), asesoramiento par ala compra de bomba, hacer galeria adicional en el pozo, instalación de tuberias, mangueras y filtros). Asi mismo quisieramos saber de los costos sobre el sistema de conducción para estas variedades de uvas (asi mismo de empresas que brinde el servicio integral). 
> Les agradeceremos por cualquier información adicional que nos pudieran brindar. 
> Atte.
> Jorge Suárez Castro
> 989581352 (RPC-CLARO)
> 971431499 (MOVISTAR)
> #930370 (RPM)

 Estimado Jorge:  
Te paso algunas empresas para ver si te pueden ayudar:  *- Accuaproduct SAC:* http://www.accuaproduct.com/profesional/
- *Agrogestión:* http://www.agro-gestion.com/
- *Amanco:* http://www.amanco.com/
- *Naan Dan Jain:* http://www.naandanjain-peru.com/ 
Nos cuentas si te fue bien, y a qué conclusiones llegaste.  
Saludos

----------


## Jorge Suarez

Disculpen por no poder agradecerles a tiempo pero no me encontraba en Lima.
Gracias por la información brindada y no te preocupes cualquier informacion les ire comentando... 
saludos

----------


## fphriego

Hola Jorge, 
Me gustaria ayudarte con el proyecto que vas a comenzar, soy ingeniero agronomo de la agraria.
tengo una empresa dedicada a ese rubro. 
saludos 
Fernando Puertas Hospina.

----------


## Jorge Suarez

Hola Fernando, Pasame tu número de celular y asi coordinar una reunión (hoy estaré en Lima, mañana en Huaral y el jueves en Nazca). 
Saludos
Jorge Suarez

----------


## Victor martinez

Para Jorge Suarez. 
Si tu pregunta sobre sistemas de riego para vid esta todavía vigente puedo asesorarte para que  instales un sistema de riego por menos de la mitad de precio donde no tendrás que preocuparte del filtrado del agua, uniformidad de los emisores y bomba de agua para el sistema, este sistema  fue probado para regar  40 Ha. a la vez sin tener que la necesidad de sectorizar el riego y con una uniformidad del 100% si deseas mas información. victor@dmgmanufacturing.com 
Saludos
Victor

----------


## Jorge Suarez

Estimado Victor te agradecere enviarme al pte correo informaciòn al respecto jorgelinosuarezcastro@hotmail.com 
Saludos
Jorge

----------


## Victor martinez

Como estas Jorge.  Este sistema tiene algunas variantes que dependen del  tipo de la topografía,  para escoger lo que más encaja a tu zona seria importante saber la forma y medidas del terreno, el punto mas elevado y él mas bajo también hacia donde va el declive  lo puedes hacer a mano alzada.    También es importante saber  el distanciamiento de las parras, apenas tenga esos datos Te estaré enviado algunas fotos de los componentes, tomadas en el Perú y en  Arizona USA.    Para instalar este sistema no requieres de la intervención de ningún profesional de instalaciones ya que lo puedes hacer tu mismo, solo requerirás un agrónomo que te asesore en el manejo del agua y fertilizantes    Saludos Víctor

----------

